# Mini Md herf results of last night



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Kimyounil and I planned to get together last night so I could give him the review package I had and possibly some cigars for a wedding he will be going to this weekend. We got in touch with jkim05 and a mini herf was on.

jkim05 and his friend Josh (he should be a member soon ) met me at fortune star buffet in Rockville for some sushi and other delicacies. Then headed over to Signature Cigars in Rockville to meet kimyounil for a couple hours of cigars, conversation and the movie Stripes. After they kicked us out to close we headed over to Dave and Busters for a couple more hours.

I will apologize now for not posting an offer to come but this happened quite quickly. We are hoping to do this regularly so will be sure to post an invite.

Left to right Josh, jkim05 and Kimyounil


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Sorry i couldn't make it guys...:c


----------



## Kimyounil (Apr 9, 2007)

I'll agree with n3uka, the mini herf was great and being my first herf it was even better. It would be nice if we could get something going more regularly since it seems like there are a good amount of brothers in the area.


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

Kimyounil said:


> I'll agree with n3uka, the mini herf was great and being my first herf it was even better. It would be nice if we could get something going more regularly since it seems like there are a good amount of brothers in the area.


Check out this thread:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=86605


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Tidefan73 said:


> Check out this thread:
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=86605


We are all up for the monthly herf and will attend every one we can. 
It would be great to have a big monthly scheduled one and then a few mini ones throughout the month. You can never have too many herfs.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

n3uka said:


> Kimyounil and I planned to get together last night so I could give him the review package I had and possibly some cigars for a wedding he will be going to this weekend. We got in touch with jkim05 and a mini herf was on.
> 
> jkim05 and his friend Josh (he should be a member soon ) met me at fortune star buffet in Rockville for some sushi and other delicacies. Then headed over to Signature Cigars in Rockville to meet kimyounil for a couple hours of cigars, conversation and the movie Stripes. After they kicked us out to close we headed over to Dave and Busters for a couple more hours.
> 
> ...


You can smoke in Dave and Busters? Really?


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

yeah, I had a great time guys, definitely need to get together more often. i don't think i could wait for the monthly herfs if I was unable to attend one. the waiting would kill me and possibly drive me to do something crazy.

addiction, we smoked at signature cigars and then went to dave and busters for some drinks and games afterwards.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Addiction said:


> You can smoke in Dave and Busters? Really?


No but you can drink and play games :al
We where discussing there how much the smoking ban sucks.


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

damn thats in my backyard......


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Jeremy,why dont you come by my office in Rockville sometime for a cigar?We can smoke in here...:ss


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

dave i've been meaning to take you up on that, but things seem like they keep coming up. I'll definitely give you a call soon though to take care of that. maybe tomorrow.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Sounds like a great little herf you guys had there. Makes me want to light something up right now


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

jkim05 said:


> dave i've been meaning to take you up on that, but things seem like they keep coming up. I'll definitely give you a call soon though to take care of that. maybe tomorrow.


no pressure Jeremy,i figured your off for the summer and close to me.If the spirit moves you give me a ring or PM...


----------



## Kimyounil (Apr 9, 2007)

I've seen the other thread but like Jeremy pointed out, only ONE herf each month? That's not enough! I think mutliple herfs a month would be ideal. Trishield, we should try another meeting at signature, I think dave, n3uka, mentioned that you were very close by. The sooner the better and I'm sure Jeremy, Josh, Dave and I wouldn't mind getting together again. We can even try that peruvian chicken place next door.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Kimyounil said:


> I've seen the other thread but like Jeremy pointed out, *only ONE herf each month? That's not enough! *I think mutliple herfs a month would be ideal. Trishield, we should try another meeting at signature, I think dave, n3uka, mentioned that you were very close by. The sooner the better and I'm sure Jeremy, Josh, Dave and I wouldn't mind getting together again. We can even try that peruvian chicken place next door.


Ain't THAT the truth!
That's why we S.H.I.T. herfers meet each and every week.
And it explains why I'm always So Happy It's Thursday!!!!!!

btw, nice pics. It's always good to put a face with a name.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> Sorry i couldn't make it guys...:c


Let me guess..... :r

Always good when fellow Botls can get together and herf and swap stories.

Nothing like it !!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

I thought the best part of the night was seeing the reactions on their face when they went into the walk in at Signature. It was like kids in a candy store.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Kimyounil said:


> I've seen the other thread but like Jeremy pointed out, only ONE herf each month? That's not enough! I think mutliple herfs a month would be ideal. Trishield, we should try another meeting at signature, I think dave, n3uka, mentioned that you were very close by. The sooner the better and I'm sure Jeremy, Josh, Dave and I wouldn't mind getting together again. We can even try that peruvian chicken place next door.


The Chickens great there:dr My office is 10 minutes away from there and i live near Frederick.Where are you located and do you have a first name


----------



## FattyCBR (Feb 22, 2007)

If anyone could meet as early as 5:30-6-ish in the Rockville area I might be able to make it for an hour. I'm currently on a job on Connecticut Ave so I could stop by on my way home.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

FattyCBR said:


> If anyone could meet as early as 5:30-6-ish in the Rockville area I might be able to make it for an hour. I'm currently on a job on Connecticut Ave so I could stop by on my way home.


I might be able to make it. What day where you thinking?


----------



## FattyCBR (Feb 22, 2007)

n3uka said:


> I might be able to make it. What day where you thinking?


I'll just go along with what works for other people. I actually never know exactly when I'm going to be leaving work so sometimes I have to work later and I don't want to stand you up.


----------

